
Find AI jobs in Switzerland - pat-jay
https://ai-jobs.ch
======
poulsbohemian
This is nice but isn't the problem with Switzerland more about getting a visa
and less about the availability of jobs?

~~~
abc03
If you are an EU citizen, no. If you are from elsewhere, then yes. But many of
these companies have the possibility to get you a visa. The question is if you
have very strong credentials, so that a canton (quotas are assigned by canton)
gives up one of the allocated visas for you.

~~~
pjmlp
And if those companies really want someone there is always a way, regarding
how they advocate not finding anyone in Switzerland able to fulfill the role.

I remember a few quite creative reasons, as I lived there before the EU
agreements.

~~~
Annatar
Do you also remember how there's no way to get a job without a Swiss
Arbeitszeugnis?

Then there's also the fact that the EU immigration has been clamped down on,
as Switzerland chose to exercise the quota clause of the bilateral agreement.

~~~
pjmlp
I surely do remember, as I was never able to upgrade my student Visa.

However I also remember getting to know people whose application was kind of
sponsored, which was what I was referring to.

I am just speaking of companies willing to go the extra mile to prove that (in
theory) no Swiss or foreigners with Permis B or D (not sure about the letters)
were found.

~~~
Annatar
One would have to be exceptional with an extremely rare and recognised
specialisation to get sponsored nowadays (even back then, it was the same
deal).

The Swiss don't want any immigration or immigrants, not even from the EU any
more, let alone from anywhere else. They are taking measures to close
Switzerland off. The population doubled in the last ten years and the
infrastructure can barely cope with such rapid population growth, not to
mention social security and skyrocketing medical insurance costs.

Whoever made it into Switzerland, made it, but it's over. They are the
servants of the secret fire. None shall pass. That is the way of the Swiss,
and the Swiss keep it. The way is shut. None shall pass! The way is shut.

------
GoToRO
Shouldn't they find me?

